# Picking Up A New 2008 30 Qbhs Le



## treebridge (Aug 21, 2009)

Dear All,

Great forum here, I have been reading and taking it all in prior to picking up our New Outback (2008 30QBHS LE) tomorrow. I've been assembling my questions for the dealer and my list of supplies for the RV Store. As this is our first RV (been researching for 3 years), I am requesting anyone's suggestions for questions from the dealer (Garick RV, in New Jersey) and any items that you cannot do without when you go camping.

We are taking our Maiden Voyage to Promised Land State Park in Pennsylvania for Saturday & Sunday. There is cold weather in the forcast and maybe some snow, but the kids are psyched!

Thank you for all the knowledge on this site, and in advance for any suggestions or comments that you may have.

Have a Great Day!!,

Steven


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

treebridge said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Great forum here, I have been reading and taking it all in prior to picking up our New Outback (2008 30QBHS LE) tomorrow. I've been assembling my questions for the dealer and my list of supplies for the RV Store. As this is our first RV (been researching for 3 years), I am requesting anyone's suggestions for questions from the dealer (Garick RV, in New Jersey) and any items that you cannot do without when you go camping.
> 
> ...


Hi Steven,

Here is a link to a pretty good list.

Have a great time with your new camper.

glen...

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackPDI.html?1088221594096


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

treebridge said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Great forum here, I have been reading and taking it all in prior to picking up our New Outback (2008 30QBHS LE) tomorrow. I've been assembling my questions for the dealer and my list of supplies for the RV Store. As this is our first RV (been researching for 3 years), I am requesting anyone's suggestions for questions from the dealer (Garick RV, in New Jersey) and any items that you cannot do without when you go camping.
> 
> ...


Congrats and Welcome to the Site!!!!!

Have fun at promised land this weekend!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats on your Outback! NICE!!

Have a great time this weekend! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Outback! Your going to love it!

Its probably to late to tell you this but I will throw it out there anyway, I wish on our Outback delivery day the service department would have offered us an upgrade to the cheap, very cheap Journey brake controller they installed! We were to excited to even think about it and they really didn't explain all the ins and outs of a VERY VERY important component, the brake controller!

It took us about a 2 hour drive to get home and we knew that something wasn't right with our controller, in fact we believe it was malfunctioning which is not a good thing at all! On Monday we called and had it replaced locally with a Prodigy and its 100 times better! No more whip lash!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's

http://home.comcast....aster%20PDI.pdf

Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.


----------



## Kwatchi (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome!congradulations. We have a 2008 qbhs le as well and it is one of the best investments ever. We've had it over a year now and had one problem. The tongue jack let go on us last year. The one they threw on there (front turn, manual crank) was junk. I got a free replacement with the warranty and no problems since. Don't worry about the snow that furnace heats things up nice. I use mine right up to december in up state ny and no problems. Its pretty efficient too. I used it every weekend until deer season ended and only about 40lbs of propane. Best of luck and enjoy. You picked an awesome model.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Our first outing was in our driveway! We camped in the driveway and when we were missing something, we could run to the house or write it down on paper as to what we needed. You will be surprised what your missing.







Anyway, take pencil and paper with you.....


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

john7349 said:


> Our first outing was in our driveway! We camped in the driveway and when we were missing something, we could run to the house or write it down on paper as to what we needed. You will be surprised what your missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably spent $3000 outfitting mine after I got it.

Ceramic heater to save on propane.
Plates, pots, pans, toaster, silverware, mixer.
14 pillows, 2 queen sheet sets, 2 comforters, 4 twin bed sets, pillowcases.
Then all the little stuff like measuring cups, tin foil, medical supplies, cleaners, cooking spices, oils, etc.
The list goes on and on and on.

One of my favorite things is my MaxAir fan w/thermostat. When we travel we like to pull over at Walmart or Flying J and catch 7-8 hours of sleep. Since there are no hookups, the maxair fan can keep the camper cool without the a/c so long as the night is cool. Works great for the dogs too during the day.


----------



## treebridge (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses.

Promised Land was a fun shakedown cruise and I got used to trailering the camper which is 10 frrt longer than our boat. The adjustable brake controller is nice and works well.

Kwatchi, I agree with you on the tongue jack, ours didn;t come with a jack plate, just the round tube. I am going to replace it with a better jack, with a side crank or maybe an electric one.

Last weekend I went to Worthington State park in NJ, on the Delaware river. Towed the trailer out there in the rain, and when I got to the site, there was water all over the floor inside. It seems there is an opening around the door jam on the Lock side. Since there isn't any skirt molding on the door, it is a perfect area for water to collect and I am going to have the dealer address it over the winter when we have installs planned, The furnace is great, but we also have an electric heater that keeps the entire unit heated when we are on a hookup campsite like the Pennsylvania State Parks. In NJ, there aren't any hookups in the State Parks, so I used the Furnace on Battery last weekend.

Later this upcoming week, the kids don't have school as the teachers have a convention, so on Wednesday night we are leaving for Worlds End State Park in PA. We want to visit the Grand Canyon of PA and the town of Eagles Mere. We were there 5 years ago for New Years and wanted to go back for the Fall Foliage.

We are going to Camping World in Lakewood, NJ tomorrow to visually see what we need. I will say that the best purchase that I have made is the Yamaha generator (3000iseb) that I purchased. It is ultra quiet and powerful enough. Bought it at a Honda dealer, it came with wheels and the list was more than the Honda, but negotiated the price down to what Cabelas was selling it for (1999.99). Its heavy at 140 lbs, but so quiet.

Looking at buying the Travasack sleep systems for the bunks and the Queen bed up front, any opinions, or are they a waste of money. This is one item I wasnt to see before buying.

Thanks again for your feedback and enjoy your RV,

Steven


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

we purchased our 08 qbhsle last spring. it was the first time i ever owned a tt. the gf bought me the electric jack...has paid for itself after the first trip. at the time i only had a 1500 silverado so a 5th wheel was out of the question. after a trip to the weight scale i determined i needed a bigger tv so i traded my chevy in for a ford f-250. our four boys love making their own bed.

we added a three inch mattress cover (kohls christmas sale) and the air max vent covers.

good luck with your new outback.


----------

